

How I became a pitchman for personal lube on Facebook - pak
http://nbergus.com/2012/02/how-i-became-amazons-pitchman-for-a-55-gallon-drum-of-personal-lubricant-on-facebook/

======
jakejake
this is both hilarious and terrifying

